# Under-stairs shower - too low?



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Pardon the nudity in the pic. Really, it's no big deal. What do you see in the women's clothing department at the store, before they dress the mannequins?

Dimensions are shown for a proposed under-the-stairs shower. The model is 6 feet tall.

Some codes (and we've no plans review or code enforcement of this here) may require a minimum shower to be 30 x 30 x 80 high, and if I subject this to that test, it fails.

Have you experienced one like this, in an under-stairs or under-roof spot, where it may have been this low?


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Long time ago,I had an apartment with a shower like that. Avalon NJ, if my fuzzy memory is correct.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

You couldn't fudge it to the right
a foot or so?

Where did she get those weird tats?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

she's got a nice ass, can i have her number?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I like a little more hair on my women.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

We'll have to see the plans from the reverse angle.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> We'll have to see the plans from the reverse angle.


And the woman as well.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

6' to top of models head, from the floor. Rise to shower pan 4". Makes the model about 5'7". Shower would be perfect for midgets or people from 1890.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Where did she get those weird tats?


Prison


----------



## Flag ship (Nov 21, 2008)

UpNorth said:


> Pardon the nudity in the pic. Really, it's no big deal. What do you see in the women's clothing department at the store, before they dress the mannequins?
> 
> Dimensions are shown for a proposed under-the-stairs shower. The model is 6 feet tall.
> 
> ...


 
We have performed a few like this. If you can't play with the stairs to gain some head heigth. Then play with the floor under the stairs. No reason why you can step down in to the shower thus fixing your pan requirments as well.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I moved things a little. Stairs, walls, ceiling drops, etc. New pic, shown here.

The short kneewall side is now almost 5'-8", and the bench sort of keeps one from moving over there and inadvertantly hitting one's head on the tile ceiling.

The flat ceiling is dropped to 7'-0" so as to gain a little more flat, and as can be seen, there is now a light with fan intake. Fantech makes a nice unit, complete with small halogen lamp, everything sealed for shower use.

As regards the idea of a dropped floor, it can be done, and we could gain a little more height that way. I was thinking of maybe a 1" stone curb, wall to wall, the door glass thing sitting atop it, and inside, a 3" drop from bottom of curb to floor. I think I'll sketch some sections and details and go over to the John Bridge forum to discuss that, get some input on waterproofing, etc.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

IRC 2003 BAthrooms shall have 6'8" headroom at fixture and 30"x30" at shower head. 

exceptions:
Not more than 50% of the required floor area of a room is permitted to have a sloped ceiling less than 7'
in height with no portion of the required floor area less than 5ft. 

I do small showers all the time and some have sloped ceilings, 5 ft is pushing it but 5'7" to 7' should fly.

try Kerdi system for pan and waterproofing the pan is only 2" tall at the highest point.


----------



## Flag ship (Nov 21, 2008)

UpNorth said:


> I moved things a little. Stairs, walls, ceiling drops, etc. New pic, shown here.
> 
> The short kneewall side is now almost 5'-8", and the bench sort of keeps one from moving over there and inadvertantly hitting one's head on the tile ceiling.
> 
> ...


 
Sound better. Water proof just place a bladder up to sill level typ. all walls and lap over thresehold. You will be golden. Try to hold 6'8'' for the start of the slopeif possable.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

there is no way, you show this to your customer and keep a straight face


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

That is my customer. You're looking at her.


----------

